# Mean Bees



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I have noticed with my own bees that any sort of tinkering with the entrance or entrance reducer really brings an aggressive response. If the hive was being robbed that may explain aggressive behavior also. Perhaps they are momentarily queenless or just having a bad day. I'd give them another chance and some more time...

I had a hive like that an ordered a new queen, when she arrived I went into the hive and they were quite calm and had to squish a new virgin queen. I wish I had waited longer.

P.S. I'm somewhat experienced.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

as the season goes on, the honey flow slows down and and the hive fills up with honey, bees get more defensive.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You are in FHB territory, Top bar hives are generally fairly high off the ground but I will ask anyway. Is the hive close enough to the ground that a skunk could be bothering them at night? 
robbers usually don't get them fired up toward beekeepers.


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for responding dynemd, I suspect that robbing is taking place, it appeared that after the entrance was reduced there was some fighting going on at the entrance. I'll do an inspection tomorrow to search for the queen. To see if robbing is going on what should I look for? Thanks


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

To see if robbing is going on what should I look for? Thanks[/QUOTE]

lots of dead bees from fighting, lower population in the hive if your lucky and have any or more than a few left. empty honey comb. at some point the robbed hive may give up and join the robbers.


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

Tenbears, the hive's entrance is about 14 " off the ground. There isn't a lot of honey in the hive, the colony has only been in the hive for about 8 week. Yes there were definitely FIRE UP and that's my concern a literally had to "escape"


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't mind the ones that just bump so much but hate the ones that are immediately glued to you trying to sting through your jacket and veil. You say there isn't much honey, are you in a dearth? They can get cranky in a dearth especially when stores are low.


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

Checked on the hive this morning, bees appeared to be doing okay, I didn't have my bee suite on so I looked from a few feet away. I observed some bees bringing pollen in, they were coming and going.


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

Bad news, went to the hive this evening, put my protective gear on, walked up to the hive and opened the top. They rapidly attacked a good number of them bumping my hood pretty hard, got stung on my ear, I retrieved to my truck while they aggressively followed after waiting a while I quickly got in my truck a couple of bees got in but got out when I opened my window. What to do next?....Please advice...


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Weren't you just in them yesterday ? Give em a week or so to settle down and If you still don't like them pinch the queen and give em a new one.


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes I was there yesterday, today I was not planning on pulling any frames, all I did was opened the top to retrieve my hive tool. I didn't think that would provoke them to attack me. I'm glad I was wearing my protective gear it save me from getting stung multiple times. I will take your advice to give them more time...Thanks


----------



## Marysia2 (May 23, 2014)

Are you using a smoker, or at least spraying them down with a water mist? Smokers are for their protection as well as yours: they are going to disembowel themselves trying to sting you so try something to calm them down first.


----------



## Bee McGee (Oct 2, 2012)

Hoss, as a fellow Texan Beekeeper, I would advise you re-queen any swarm you capture, and re-queen again each season due to africanized bees. I understand you are probably going through a dearth, as I am up here where I am at, but I would be careful. I know bees get defensive during a dearth, but I personally don’t mess around when I comes to “mean” bees. I have determined my comfortabilty level with defensive bees. I guess everyone has a different point/threshold, but there is a point when you really need to think about safety, of course for you, but mainly for the curious passerby.This time of the year I try to only inspect every 2-3 weeks and make those inspections count.

I've never witnessed robbing before, so I can't really add to what has already been advised. Take care.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I just dealt with a mean hive yesterday while doing splits. I saved it for last because I know its a very defensive hive. I had no problems until I got to this one, I opened it up and the tornado began!! I was getting hammered and they were trying to find every way into my veil they could and I even took a couple stings to a small area of exposed skin!! I fought through it and split them up big time putting my grafted queen cells in each split. I tried my darndest to find the queen but she is like a ninja and disappears into thin air!! I made a split of her hive earlier in the spring because they were nasty, and the new queen is awesome and that hive is mello.

Anyhow, I would order a queen and when she arrives, kill the mean queen and requeen. Keep her caged for atleast 4-6 days and let the bees really take to her, then let them release her.

Goodluck and I to don't take to mean hives lightly, bumping is normal, but trying aggressively to cover you, not cool at all!!


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks for replying, "tornado began", "getting hammered" and "trying to find every way into my veil" is a good description of the behavior of my bees. This my first year. I don't feel safe working with this hive, considering the advice given looks like queen replacement is my best option. Any suggestions a where to order a queen from?
On the positive side my other two hives appear to be doing okay, I have another hive on my back yard and it is doing good as well.
Thanks.....Hossbee.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

look for a queen breeder further north also not south florida. you do not want a queen mated with afrianized drones. I would suggest California or mid-south.


----------



## robsdak (May 6, 2014)

not to take away from the OP, but i have seen the same thing. i have 1 colony here, but a biddy has 12 that i help with. Sunday i went over to help add supers and got stung 17 times (both hands) just from 1 colony. all i did was pick up a box. i left him with it. 

my bees on the other hand are so docile. i just pulled 5 frames Saturday with nothing more than a smoker. they will land in my hand and buzz around, no problems. let me say this, i also sit out in the backyard, not too close 5-10 ft. depending on the day, and talk to them. i like too watch them land and take off. i talk too them when i am working them also. and no, i am not crazy. what gives???


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

robsdac... your bees know and recognize you. I know this sounds crazy but they know you. see bee behavior research from the university of Montana at Missoula. not only do they know you as an indivdual but they can be trained. I saw a fantastic video and a seminar at last years empire honey producers meeting. we have no idea how they do it given their brain size.


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

All my bees are mean. they are all feral swarms that have obviously survived.
I always work my bees fully suited and gloved. i just don't like stings.
Their attitudes seem to change throughout the season too or maybe i have them trained. earlier not bad, some times it is necessary to use the smoker and smoke them down furiously.
sometimes i might get 100-200 stings in my suit from one hive. 

I have noticed though, the more i work them the less aggressive they seem to be. at the moment i can open the inner cover without a whoosh of bees covering me.

I guess i am just letting them be bees, they work hard and seem to keep pests away.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

most long time beekeepers will tell you that the more aggressive hives are better producers. I prefer the tamer ones. years ago [ mid 60's] I had mid-nite bees super gentle except one hive, they were lighter in color than the others, tempermental and made a lot of honey. I learned that this more aggressive hive was best worked on a nice sunny day with no clouds at all. if a cloud went over the sun it was like an attack alarm.


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

I think you should look at what you're doing first. Are you giving them a puff of smoke before screwing with them? If I stick my hand in an entrance or pull the top off a hive, I expect to receive a welcome if I don't give them a puff or two of smoke. Second, its July. Not much of a flow going on in much of the south. If they know there's nothing out there to eat, they are going to defend their food supply. You said you were putting a reducer in, maybe they were already primed to fight by robbers. To them, you're a robber who has been at the hive three times in two days. I normally work mine in shorts, flip flops and a tulle veil, but have had to switch back to long pants and my ventilated hooded jacket the last two weeks. To me there's two choices: evaluate them during a flow, with a little smoke, when they haven't been messed with in a week or two then requeen if needed; or go ahead and requeen. They're your bees, if they're too hot to enjoy then you have to do something but don't let one cranky couple of days define that queen, she could be your best producer, or the mother queen to a pest resistant line you will enjoy for years.


----------



## hossbee (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Blackwater, I always wear my full bee suit and rubber gloves. My beehive tops are hinged I've swung the tops open with no problems in the past, however I understand the lack of flow this time of the year make bees aggressive.
I will take your advice and will have my smoker handy at all the time, aggressive bees bumping my head its tolerable, but I can't say that getting stung while wearing full gear and bees chasing me to my truck is something I look forward to.
I think what I have is a pest resistance feral colony, I will take your second advice, I will give them some time and see what happens .Again Thanks....Hossbee


----------

